# 2019 MECA CA Events and Event Schedule



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some folks have asked me about a 2019 schedule for MECA CA. Like last season, rather than continue to post individual events, I'm going to try to continue during the season to update this single thread for our event schedule. In addition to CA, we will have some events in NV.

Listed below are MECA CA hosted (or judged) events both confirmed and working to be confirmed for the 2019 season
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
12/9/18 SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - LEXService, Harbor City, CA (1X) - Concluded
1/12/19 CES 2019 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ, SPL) - Concluded
2/10/19 Bristol Sound & Show, Santa Ana, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
2/16-17/19 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/16, SPL on 2/17)
3/3/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 3, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
4/27/19 Aggieland, College Station, TX (4X SQ only - Linda, Richard, Vinny judging)
5/19/19 Royal Fitment 2019, Union City, CA (2X SQ/SPL, no SPL demos permitted due to venue)

Tentative:
3/17/19 Tint World, Santa Clara, CA (2X SQ/S&S; SPL if permitted)
4/14/19 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
5/5/19 Advanced Car Creations, Garden Grove, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
6/9/19 John Fisher Memorial Event @ AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
6/22/19 LiquidTrends or Audio Intensity (2X SQ, SPL?)
7/13/19 Rock-it-5, Moffett Field, CA (4X SQ - need to confirm after government shutdown)
8/19 Marina Autostereo Showdown 4, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
8/19 HIN, San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL - date to be confirmed by HIN)
9/7/19 West Coast Tune-up at Audio Intensity or LiquidTrends (2X SQ, SPL?)
9/22/19 - West Coast Regional Finals - TBD (4X SQ, 3X SPL and S&S)
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====

The next event is on February 10, in Santa Ana, CA.

Here's the Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/2485641091450933/

The Facebook event page shouldn't require a login, but in case folks don't want to touch Facebook, here is the info from MECA's event calendar:

https://mecaevents.com/events/2530

Please don't hesitate to let me know if anyone has questions, or look forward to seeing new (and old) faces there!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

It seemed like all of the action was on the East coast and PNW. Looks like a nice array of events in the South Bay. I'll definitely be making some of those. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Two of the confirmed events, and three of the tentative events, are within an hour or so of my house. I’ve never been to one of these before, but I’m going to make an honest effort this year.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Schedule updates:

Listed below are MECA CA hosted (or judged) events both confirmed and working to be confirmed for the 2019 season
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
12/9/18 SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - LEXService, Harbor City, CA (1X) - Concluded
1/12/19 CES 2019 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ, SPL) - Concluded
2/10/19 Bristol Sound & Show, Santa Ana, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
2/16-17/19 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/16, 3X SPL on 2/17)
3/3/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 3, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
4/27/19 Aggieland, College Station, TX (4X SQ only - Linda, Richard, Vinny judging)
5/19/19 Royal Fitment 2019, Union City, CA (2X SQ/SPL - no SPL demos due to venue)
6/22/19 - Tint World Sound and Show, Santa Clara, CA (2X SQ, SPL, S&S)
7/13/19 Rock-it-5, Moffett Field, CA (4X SQ, 3X S&S)

Tentative (working to be confirmed):
3/30/19 Audio Intensity, Vacaville, CA (2X SQ only)
4/14/19 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
5/5/19 Advanced Car Creations, Garden Grove, CA (2X SQ/SPL) 
6/9/19 John Fisher Memorial Event 2 @ AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
8/19 Marina Autostereo Showdown 4, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
8/19 HIN, San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL - date to be confirmed by HIN)
9/7/19 West Coast Tune-up at LiquidTrends (2X SQ, SPL?)
9/22/19 - West Coast Regional Finals - TBD (4X SQ, 3X SPL and S&S)
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====

Reminder that the next event is this Sunday on February 10, in Santa Ana, CA.

Here's the Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/2485641091450933/

The Facebook event page shouldn't require a login, but in case folks don't want to touch Facebook, here is the info from MECA's event calendar:

https://mecaevents.com/events/2530


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Are these rain or shine?.... 
in particular Santa Ana tomorrow.....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

nextproject said:


> Are these rain or shine?....
> 
> in particular Santa Ana tomorrow.....



Yes, we will be there for the Santa Ana event (rain or shine).


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

papasin said:


> nextproject said:
> 
> 
> > Are these rain or shine?....
> ...


Ill be at the show on santa clara but i see theres a show in san jose. Whats the locarion?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> Ill be at the show on santa clara but i see theres a show in san jose. Whats the locarion?


The show in San Jose isn't confirmed yet. But if that does happen, it will be at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in conjunction with Hot Import Nights. We've held an event there for the past 3 years (or so) now.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

papasin said:


> The show in San Jose isn't confirmed yet. But if that does happen, it will be at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in conjunction with Hot Import Nights. We've held an event there for the past 3 years (or so) now.


Very close to me. I hope it goes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Schedule updated:

Listed below are MECA CA hosted (or judged) events both confirmed and working to be confirmed for the 2019 season
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
12/9/18 SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - LEXService, Harbor City, CA (1X)
1/12/19 CES 2019 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ, SPL)
2/10/19 Bristol Sound & Show, Santa Ana, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
2/16-17/19 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/16, 3X SPL on 2/17)
3/3/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 3, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
3/23-24/19 Judge Training and Indonesia Finals, Jakarta, Indonesia (SQ)
4/14/19 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/27/19 Aggieland, College Station, TX (4X SQ only - Linda, Richard, Vinny judging)
5/18/19 NorCal vs. SoCal, Fresno, CA (3X SPL)
5/19/19 Royal Fitment 2019, Union City, CA (2X SQ/SPL - no SPL demos due to venue)
6/22/19 Tint World Sound and Show, Santa Clara, CA (2X SQ, SPL, S&S)
7/13/19 Rock-it-5, Moffett Field, CA (4X SQ, 3X S&S)
10/12-13/19 MECA World Finals, Louisville, KY (Linda & Richard judging SQL formats)

Tentative (working to be confirmed):
6/9/19 John Fisher Memorial Event 2 @ AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
7/28/19 Advanced Car Creations, Garden Grove, CA (2X SQ/SPL) 
8/19 Marina Autostereo Showdown 4, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
8/19 HIN, San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL - date to be confirmed by HIN)
9/7/19 West Coast Tune-up at LiquidTrends (2X SQ, SPL?)
9/22/19 - West Coast Regional Finals - TBD (4X SQ, 3X SPL and S&S)
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====

Reminder that the next event is this Sunday on March 3, in Torrance, CA.

Here's the Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/304441987083767/

The Facebook event page shouldn't require a login, but in case folks don't want to touch Facebook, here is the info from MECA's event calendar:

https://mecaevents.com/events/2553


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

sub'd


----------



## YeahWhatever (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Schedule updated:

Listed below are MECA CA hosted (or judged) events both confirmed and working to be confirmed for the 2019 season
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
12/9/18 SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - LEXService, Harbor City, CA (1X)
1/12/19 CES 2019 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ, SPL)
2/10/19 Bristol Sound & Show, Santa Ana, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
2/16-17/19 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/16, 3X SPL on 2/17)
3/3/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 3, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
3/23-24/19 Judge Training and Indonesia Finals, Jakarta, Indonesia (SQ)
4/14/19 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/27/19 Aggieland, College Station, TX (4X SQ only - Linda, Richard, Vinny judging)
5/18/19 NorCal vs. SoCal, Fresno, CA (3X SPL)
5/19/19 Royal Fitment 2019, Union City, CA (2X SQ/SPL - no SPL demos due to venue)
6/9/19 John Fisher Memorial Event 2 @ AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
6/22/19 Tint World Sound and Show, Santa Clara, CA (2X SQ, SPL, S&S)
7/13/19 Rock-it-5, Moffett Field, CA (4X SQ, 3X S&S)
10/12-13/19 MECA World Finals, Louisville, KY (Linda & Richard judging SQL formats)

Tentative (working to be confirmed):
7/28/19 Advanced Car Creations, Garden Grove, CA (2X SQ/SPL) 
8/19 Marina Autostereo Showdown 4, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
8/19 HIN, San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL - date to be confirmed by HIN)
9/7/19 West Coast Tune-up at LiquidTrends (2X SQ, SPL?)
9/22/19 - West Coast Regional Finals - TBD (4X SQ, 3X SPL and S&S)
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====

The next event is Sunday April 14, in Las Vegas, NV.

Here's the Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/799433427078904/

The Facebook event page shouldn't require a login, but in case folks don't want to touch Facebook, here is the info from MECA's event calendar:

https://mecaevents.com/events/2575


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Not a competition, but if you want to come hang out and listen to some awesome cars and eat some tasty BBQ on April 6th, check the link below. 

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/416049-central-ca-bbq-tune-up.html#post5680631


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

event tomorrow in riverside


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

nadams5755 said:


> event tomorrow in riverside


Crikey! Wish I would've known sooner and checked the MECA Events page. :blush:

Gonna be toasty in Riverside, tho'! 

Nick, are you gonna be there competing with your car? Richard or Linda Papasin judging or competing? 

Is there an attendee list?

I have previous plans with the GF but *might* be able to make it some time after Noon if I can convince the GF to set me loose, LOL. Looks like judging starts at 9:30am.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Crikey! Wish I would've known sooner and checked the MECA Events page. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casey Thorson of Morel and Brian Mitchell from Arc Audio will be there, along with probably over a dozen SQ some with multiple world championships. Despite the heat, should be a good one.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

no, i'm not attending. probably meca state finals in september'ish.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

nadams5755 said:


> no, i'm not attending. probably meca state finals in september'ish.


Oh well, that's cool. Will have to meet up with you @ another event. 

But thanks heaps for posting this event amigo!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

papasin said:


> Casey Thorson of Morel and Brian Mitchell from Arc Audio will be there, along with probably over a dozen SQ some with multiple world championships. Despite the heat, should be a good one.





nadams5755 said:


> no, i'm not attending. probably meca state finals in september'ish.



This might be long-winded, but that's my usual M.O., so WTH, right?!  :blush:


Well, it _was_ TOASTY in Riverside, CA yesterday (Sunday)! About 105°F in fact! :blush:

But IMO there was an impressive turn-out despite the heat.


First off, I'd like to thank Alan Hickman, owner of Audio Shoppe, for hosting the event. He was a gracious host, and his location and layout worked out really well IMO, though this is surprisingly the first ever true SQ/SPL competition that I've attended, so I have nothing to compare it to. :blush:

Alan has produced some really impressive vehicles throughout the years, and it was a really well-designed space, with a nicely organized and separate wood shop room so that dust doesn't cover all of the vehicles (and everything else). And a nice lounge area both in the front showroom and in the installation bay.

Alan also had a very well-equipped metal fabrication area in the back corner of the shop with all of the necessary equipment for custom metalwork.

The main installation bay/work shop area has TONS of workbenches, storage, and open area as well in order to tackle several major projects at the same time. GREAT SETUP.


Unfortunately, I arrived really late to the event at around 2:30pm...and in the height of the heat unfortunately. Wish I could've got there sooner, but I already had plans for the earlier part of the day. 

Everyone attending was super friendly and I was able to talk to a few of the SQ competitors briefly and listen to a few cars.

Casey Thorson of Morel was super nice and gave me a demo in his very clean VW Passat setup that was using all of Morel's entry-level _Maximo Ultra_ 3-way components and MPS amplifiers.

It was a very clean install, with beautiful custom-fabricated, but sleek OEM-looking dash pods housing the tiny 2.5" midrange and 1" tweeters. The 6.5" midwoofers were mounted in the OEM locations in both the front AND rear doors.

There were two 8" subwoofers located side-by-side in a contrasting circular cutout in the rear center floor of the trunk, and 3 of the nice little Morel MPS amps powering the entire system. It was a fairly simple, but really clean and classy trunk install that showed off the gear really well while leaving plenty of room for cargo in the trunk. :thumbsup:

The head unit was the Alpine Halo9 with an iPad as source, and the PXE-0850S (I think) for processing. Unfortunately, one of the channels on the DSP had recently bit the dust and Casey ended up having to borrow a buddy's unit just to get the system back up and running for the show. In addition, it's a fairly new install so I don't believe that he's had too much time to dedicate to fine tuning, especially with his duties as COO and having traveled out from AZ for the event.

This system was clean and beautiful overall, and sounds really nice. I don't want Casey or anyone else to take my following impressions on the SQ as a dig on the system or equipment, because I know that this system has a lot more potential to sound really, really spectacular. 

Again, keep in mind these are Morel's Entry-Level components, AND Casey had *just* thrown-in the replacement DSP without much tuning time at all just to get the system up and running again! So again, I'm being SUPER nit-picky and take my words with a grain of salt...this system has A LOT of potential and with just a few tweaks I think that I'd be really stoked to jam out to this system on a daily basis!

I'm being my usual nit-picky self, but I think heard some phasing issues between the mids and tweeters on the dash, and also between the front and rear door-mounted 6.5 mid-bass drivers.

In general, the setup had a solid, fairly focused center image, with very clean, tight, and punchy upfront bass (those two little 8" subs really do the job). And keep in mind that my impressions might all be skewed due to my very low seated height in the driver's seat (I'm 5'-5"), while Casey is a fairly tall dude at probably 6'-3"?!

The L/R imaging and sound stage had good focus and delineation from L to R as well, but the stage height was fairly low, being right on top of the dash for the most part, though the tightly-focused kick drum beats imaged a bit higher at about mid-center of the windshield.

The L/R stage boundaries were very localize-able to the each of the dash pods, with little information beyond those boundaries (within the A-Pillars), but it exhibited good L/LC/C/RC/R separation between those L/R boundaries. 

Tonality was generally really good as well, with just a little bloat, muddiness & phasiness in the mid-bass and upper mids (I think it's mostly down to the Front AND Rear midbass integration). And it's just a tiny bit subdued in the high treble...for my tastes.

Again, IMO with just a few tweaks there's a lot more potential for this system. 

If you read this Casey, I want to thank you again for taking the time to talk me through your system and for giving me some sweet seat time in your Passat! :thumbsup:


The only other system that I was able to listen to (other than a multitude of SPL burps, LOL) was Todd's 3-way Audio Development front stage setup + 15" Dayton Reference HF subwoofer that he's installed for his GF in her fire engine red Tesla model S. IMO, these are great cars for SQ systems. (I think it was Todd who mentioned that he had been a former MECA ringmaster & judge before Richard & Linda took on the task)?

I believe that Todd is using the Audison AP8.9 Bit DSP/Amp for processing and to power the front stage. This setup was impressive, despite a bit of distortion from his passenger-side, dash-mounted 3" mid that is unfortunately on its way South. 

Really good sound stage, with nice, focused delineation from L to R, and a bit better mid-windshield stage height as well. This car is using the factory A-pillar tweeter locations and top corner dash locations for the 3" mids. I believe he used the AD 8" shallow Neo mid-bass drivers in the doors, and the aforementioned 15" Dayton Reference HF subwoofer in the rear.

Todd let me play one of my go-to "torture test" tracks for Dynamics/Soundstage/Mid-bass/Deep Bass, and this system really impressed.  The track is the opening minute of "Dub In A Time Of Cholera" from Dub Colossus' "Dub Me Tender, Vol. 1+2" album. Check it out! It's a Reggae Dub track with heaps of impact and imaging.

The track opens with some very dynamic drums, the hi-hat cymbals, then an atmospheric electric guitar, a guiro, tambourine, & wood blocks, then a powerful horn section, and finally, a deep synth bass. There are some very distinctly-positioned sound FX sprinkled in the track as well. When you can play this track at live volume levels, "you have arrived, young Padawan"! 

In the opening drum hits, there is a natural reverberation in the room & air that eminates from and then decays around the immediate perimeter of each individual tom tom & timbale drum hit. Todd's system reproduced this almost perfectly.  Many systems fall short and don't reproduce this phenomenon at all, but Todd's system seems to have very good phase coherency between the subwoofer & midbass, and midbass to mids, and mids to tweeters. :thumbsup:

So here you go!...

*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Dub Colossus - Dub in a Time of Cholera - OneDrive Cloud Drive D/L *

Todd was highly enthusiastic about the system (for good reason) and was a pleasure to talk to, with both of us diving into being musicians and music production, as well as crossovers & phase, etc. He's put together and recorded some of his own tracks that were really nice and great for Demo'ing. Hopefully some of you will get to hear them!


I also met and talked to Jeremy M. (via Fullerton & currently no system?), Jason (Ford F-150 I believe), and Ken (supercharged Nissan Z?). All were nice guys to talk to. Thanks, Gents!


Brian Mitchell's ARC Audio install in his Cadillac is impressive and super clean. :thumbsup: Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to demo it, but hope to soon. I've been interested in the new ARC RS drivers and the PS8 PRO DSP as well. It was a sweet setup fo' sho'! Tho' I'm not quite sure about having those super long spiked lug nuts on that car bro!? 


There was also a big Dodge RAM dual cab and a little black 325i "SQ4SOBE" inside the install bay for the SQ comp that I would've liked to have heard.

It looked like the SPL comp was really stacked...A LOT of vehicles there for this event. For the short time I could bear the heat outside, I witnessed a fairly unassuming white Pickup that put out a solid 159+ I believe.

There were a few others that I met and talked to briefly, but between the heat and my distractions I apologize if I forgot to mention you here or forgot your name! :blush:

FYI, I was the shorter/older, trimmed grey-beard dude wandering around aimlessly wearing a red/white/blue plaid button-down long-sleeve shirt, blue-grey tactical/cargo pants, heavy leather/steel toe work boots, and camo California Replublic rainbow trout patch baseball cap...and the large white insulated drink mug to keep hydrated, LOL. Wierd combo now that I had to think about it, haha!

Overall it was a great experience and I'd look forward to attending another event when and if I'm in the area. It also would be great to get some experienced ears on one or two of my systems as well, just to get people's impressions, and feedback on what I could improve.

Thanks again for posting this event, Nick...and Papasin :thumbsup: I'll have to jot down the other events on my calendar so I can plan ahead to attend next time, haha!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> It looked like the SPL comp was really stacked...A LOT of vehicles there for this event. For the short time I could bear the heat outside, I witnessed a fairly unassuming white Pickup that put out a solid 159+ I believe.



Pretty sure that was Flex Issues Julio’s truck...he is top 3 in the nation in his class.

You should have come and say hi.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

papasin said:


> Pretty sure that was Flex Issues Julio’s truck...he is top 3 in the nation in his class.
> 
> You should have come and say hi.



Nice!

Sorry Richard, I really wanted to say hello, but you looked crazy busy, haha, and I didn't want to interrupt your concentration and work flow.

I'm not really into the SPL side of things, but that was a pretty good line-up of vehicles to run through the lane! Oh, and I learned something new regarding the automatic D/Q for hitting the traffic cone when pulling into the lane when at finals. Ouch! :surprised:


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

glad you made it out to the show.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you made it out to an event. Audio Shoppe is a nice venue for hosting events and Alan is always a great host. Even when temperatures climb into triple digits. Sorry I didn't get to make it down to this one, it would have been nice to finally meet you. I rarely make Sunday shows though, and I was still recovering from my trail race the day before. 

Definitely keep an eye on the MECA Events and CA SQ pages. Richard and Linda definitely maintain a full schedule of events and do an excellent job running them. Others try to organize more casual get togethers any time there might be a lull in the very busy MECA schedule. Hope to catch up with on one of the next ones.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I rarely make Sunday shows though



Next two are Saturday shows...with one in less than two weeks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Next two are Saturday shows...with one in less than two weeks.


I have every single MECA CA show on my Google Calendar.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I have every single MECA CA show on my Google Calendar.



Doubt it...I have a couple more I haven’t listed.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

papasin said:


> Doubt it...I have a couple more I haven’t listed.


Really hoping to make it to santa clara. No vehicle done but it will be done by the moffet feild event

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Doubt it...I have a couple more I haven’t listed.


Those don't count... yet. When you add them, so will I.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

rton20s said:


> Glad to hear you made it out to an event. Audio Shoppe is a nice venue for hosting events and Alan is always a great host. Even when temperatures climb into triple digits. Sorry I didn't get to make it down to this one, it would have been nice to finally meet you. I rarely make Sunday shows though, and I was still recovering from my trail race the day before.
> 
> Definitely keep an eye on the MECA Events and CA SQ pages. Richard and Linda definitely maintain a full schedule of events and do an excellent job running them. Others try to organize more casual get togethers any time there might be a lull in the very busy MECA schedule. Hope to catch up with on one of the next ones.


Thanks Dustin. I'll put the listed events in my Google Calendar as well, but give me a heads-up if you'll be heading down to SoCal for a show or otherwise. ?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

MECA 2x at Tint World in Santa Clara this Saturday, both SPL and SQL - https://mecaevents.com/events/2560


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

First MECA CA 4X in two weeks. Entry includes *shinjohn*'s awesome BBQ! 

https://mecaevents.com/events/2549


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> First MECA CA 4X in two weeks. Entry includes *shinjohn*'s awesome BBQ!
> 
> https://mecaevents.com/events/2549


I posted this over on FB, but for those who aren't on there, here's some additional info about the event...


Some reminders...
A little over one week left for pre-registration. Save some $ and get your name/team on your plaque for the event:
https://tinyurl.com/rockit5
For those that have not been to the venue before, just a reminder that you will need a valid driver's license and current plates or you will not be allowed into the property.
Directions:
From 85, 101 N or S, exit on Moffett Blvd.
Regardless of coming from N or S bound 101, make a right on Moffett Blvd.
Head to the gate straight ahead and show your driver’s license. If asked, let them know you are headed to Chase Park (if they request a point of contact, feel free to tell them Richard Papasin and can call if necessary)
After going past the gate, go straight on Clark Road, where you should see the space shuttle straight ahead
Make a right at the space shuttle onto Wescoat Road
Turn right on McCord Avenue
Keep going straight on McCord and will turn into Dailey Road
You should see Chase Park straight ahead on the left hand side

For some maps of the event location, I posted it here in a past year's event:

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3907273-post35.html


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

tomorrow in union city - https://mecaevents.com/events/2552


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Schedule updated:

Listed below should be the final MECA CA hosted (or judged) events for the 2019 season
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
12/9/18 SoCal Toys for Tots 5 - LEXService, Harbor City, CA (1X)
1/12/19 CES 2019 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ, SPL)
2/10/19 Bristol Sound & Show, Santa Ana, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
2/16-17/19 Autorama, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/16, 3X SPL on 2/17)
3/3/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 3, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
3/23-24/19 Judge Training and Indonesia Finals, Jakarta, Indonesia (SQ)
4/14/19 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
4/27/19 Aggieland, College Station, TX (4X SQ only - Linda, Richard, Vinny judging)
5/18/19 NorCal vs. SoCal, Fresno, CA (3X SPL)
6/9/19 John Fisher Memorial Event 2 @ AudioShoppe, Riverside, CA (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
6/22/19 Tint World Sound and Show, Santa Clara, CA (2X SQ, SPL, S&S)
7/13/19 Rock-it-5, Moffett Field, CA (4X SQ, 3X S&S)
7/27/19 Royal Fitment 2019, Union City, CA (2X SQ/SPL - no SPL demos due to venue)
8/4/19 LUXE Coachcraft Sound and Show 4, Torrance, CA (2X SQ, SPL and S&S)
8/18/19 Northeast SQL 4X, Stoney Point, NY (4X SQ only - Richard judging)
8/24/19 Marina Autostereo Showdown 4, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/21/19 Hot Import Nights, San Jose, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/28-29/19 West Coast Regional Finals, Riverside, CA (4X SQ Saturday, 3X SPL and S&S Sunday)
10/12-13/19 MECA World Finals, Louisville, KY (Linda & Richard judging MECA's Sound Quality League formats)
=====MECA CA 2019 Season Event Schedule=====

The next event is Sunday August 4, in Torrance, CA.

Here's the Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/323460081899036/

The Facebook event page shouldn't require a login, but in case folks don't want to touch Facebook, here is the info from MECA's event calendar:

https://mecaevents.com/events/2640


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

saturday in seaside/monterey https://mecaevents.com/events/2633


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> saturday in seaside/monterey https://mecaevents.com/events/2633


I'll see you there.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Event in Santa Clara this month...I should bring my new setup there....assuming I finish in time.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely. 

I think San Jose, Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.

https://mecaevents.com/events/2665


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

nadams5755 said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I think San Jose, Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> 
> https://mecaevents.com/events/2665


I have to do a new amp install, which I don't even have yet. Plus tuning....

Yeah, it'll cut real close.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Anything coming up closer for us folks further south? LA or San Diego area?

*edit never mind I guess I missed the event in Torrence back in August.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Riverside end of September.  

SQ Saturday - https://mecaevents.com/events/2550
SPL Sunday - https://mecaevents.com/events/2551


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

nadams5755 said:


> Riverside end of September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I plan on going to some of the ones closer to San Diego/LA área. Anyone else? It's been a while since I've went to any events. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'll be coming down for the SQ riverside show


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice. Not wife approved yet but I’m shooting for SQ Saturday in Riverside as well.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

should be upwards of 15-20 sq cars saturday.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

There is an event Saturday in Gonzales La. I heard Tiger Audio?

Any know the exact place and time?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is for California events but check mecaevents.com

https://mecaevents.com/events/2682


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

HIN at Santa Clara Fairgrounds this Saturday. roll-in 11-3 or so. i don't know when they'll let in spectators.

https://mecaevents.com/events/2665

SQ and SPL.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Is a Hot Import Nights ticket needed for entry, or is the MECA event separate?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ejeffrey said:


> Is a Hot Import Nights ticket needed for entry, or is the MECA event separate?



If you are going to compete in MECA, your MECA entry fee will allow you to enter for HIN. Just come register for MECA at roll in, just make sure you roll in and register before 3pm. Entry to the Fairgrounds this year is at Gate D.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

papasin said:


> If you are going to compete in MECA, your MECA entry fee will allow you to enter for HIN. Just come register for MECA at roll in, just make sure you roll in and register before 3pm. Entry to the Fairgrounds this year is at Gate D.


Thanks, papasin. I forgot to include the crucial piece of info that I'll be a spectator. Is admission different just for the MECA event?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ejeffrey said:


> Thanks, papasin. I forgot to include the crucial piece of info that I'll be a spectator. Is admission different just for the MECA event?



If you’re coming as a spectator, you would need to purchase a HIN spectator pass. That is usually sold after gate cutoff. I’m not familiar with that process, I think it maybe that you purchase it at the front of the fairgrounds.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ejeffrey said:


> Thanks, papasin. I forgot to include the crucial piece of info that I'll be a spectator. Is admission different just for the MECA event?


HIN Tickets - Santa Clara County Fairgrounds - September 21, 2019

I didn’t realize things started so late in the day. I guess “hot import NIGHTS” should’ve been the tell


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Chris12 said:


> HIN Tickets - Santa Clara County Fairgrounds - September 21, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t realize things started so late in the day. I guess “hot import NIGHTS” should’ve been the tell



Thanks for sharing the info! Yes, it takes awhile to bring all the cars in and stage them (the HIN competitors). There’s historically been 400+ cars at this event.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the info! I'll try to roll out for this. If I can't make it, I'll look for other events in the south bay.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tomorrow, hopefully we’ll put some faces to names. 

https://mecaevents.com/events/2550


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

nadams5755 said:


> Tomorrow, hopefully we’ll put some faces to names.
> 
> https://mecaevents.com/events/2550


Crikey!!! I'd been planning for a long time to make it to the Riverside event to do the same! But once again I find myself out of town on biz.  Have a great time and good luck to all!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

It was really awesome meeting fellow members this past Saturday and being able to pick their brains about their builds.

I was glad I got the opportunity to audition the fruits of all the labor and dedication put in to yield such impressive sounding cars!

I have some solid reference points to try to tune up to


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> It was really awesome meeting fellow members this past Saturday and being able to pick their brains about their builds.
> 
> I was glad I got the opportunity to audition the fruits of all the labor and dedication put in to yield such impressive sounding cars!
> 
> I have some solid reference points to try to tune up to


It was good meeting you as well. And congratulations on the 2nd place finish on your very first outing. Hopefully you can make it out to a few more events next season. 

I wish we had taken the time to give each other's cars a listen. (Mine was the white xB, in case all the new names and faces are still a bit of a blur.) Next time!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

2020 thread here -> https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...23545-2020-meca-ca-events-event-schedule.html


----------

